# Nexus S Guide- Unlock Bootloader, Root, Install Custom Recoveries & Custom ROMs



## DJBhardwaj

​
*Was this guide helpful to you?*

Yes0No0

*Did the writer support satisfy you?*

Yes0No0


----------



## DJBhardwaj

Hey folks, here I look forward to guide the Google Nexus S users of the Rootzwiki Community to go custom with their device. I shall try to put forth the most prevailing steps to make my way to your minds. I will use the fastboot method to accomplish custom during this entire guide. Before we put our hands on the device and begin with the instructions, I would like to state some general terms, for your ease.

*Disclaimer*



> I am not at all responsible for any damage to your device but I can provide confirmation for this method to be working. If you are held in any issues during this guide, I will certainly not replace your device but will give my best shot to help you, recover it.
> You should be aware that rooting or going custom voids your warranty.


*Terms & Understanding*

*Unlock Bootloader: *A bootloader is a boot initializing component which is generally locked by the device manufacturer to avoid any messing around with the OS. We need to unlock it for the same reason. Once unlocked it will allow us to change the boot sequence and modify the OS in accordance of our needs.

*Rooting: *It is a process of gaining root privileges over an Android subsystem. Rooting an Android device is easy in most cases. If you will to Install custom ROMs, kernels, other patches or addons to your Android device, rooting is what you will need. It can be achieved in two ways; either by manual method (using fastboot) or by automatic method (using toolkit or software) . We are going to guide you with the manual method by using fastboot commands.

*ClockworkMod (CWM):* A linux/ unix operating system employs a recovery and since Android being based on linux also has recovery. ClockworkMod is a secondary recovery system created by Koush, which adds enormous features like wiping partitions, flashing flash able .zip files like ROMs, kernels, patches etc to the stock device recovery.

*Custom ROMs: *These are the aftermarket Android firmware which are not official supported by the device manufacturer. They are made available to the world by Android developers all around the world. Custom ROMs are either built from Google's source code i.e AOSP (Android Open Source Project) or are modified versions of the device manufacturer's ROM (Stock ROMs or Factory ROMs) with additional tweaks and extend functions which are not delivered with the Stock ROMs. Some of the popular Custom ROMs include CyanogenMod (CM), Android Open Kang Project (AOKP), MIUI, Codename Android (CNA), Oxygen, ParanoidAndroid and many more.

*Google Apps (Gapps): *Android devices. Most of the applications can now be found and updated via the Google Play Store.Some of the apps include the Google Play Store itself, Google Talk, Google Sync (for adding and synchronizing Google accounts), Google Backup Transport, Car Home, Gmail, Google Maps, YouTube, Google Search, Google Voice Search, Google Music, and Google Docs. In some ROMs, the Google Apps are included. These are usually stock ROMs, smaller or less-common ROMs, or those from areas where intellectual property laws are less commonly obeyed. But many AOSP ROMs, most famously CyanogenMod and AOKP, do not include the Google Apps due to licensing issues. They are after all proprietary code owned by Google and not included in the Android Open Source Project.

*Prerequisites*
At least 60% of battery to ensure no random shutdowns due to low battery.
Backup your storage completely. Also your text messages and contacts using some backup app.
Install Google and Samsung USB drivers. [Download here]
A compatible USB data cable for undisturbed connection between PC and device.
Enable USB Debugging in your device's settings [Settings > Developer Settings > USB Debugging].
A PC with Windows OS.
Download Required files. [Download here]
Extract the downloaded _*NexusS_files.zip*_ to the desktop. So now you will have a folder named "_*NSFiles*_" on your desktop which beholds all the needed files during the process.
Now since we are done with the general information and the requirements. we shall begin with the steps.

*Unlock Bootloader*
Remember, unlocking the bootloader will erase all the data on the phone as well as SD storage. So be sure to back everything up.
Reboot your Nexus S into bootloader mode by pressing *volume up + power buttons* simultaneously until you see the bootloader screen.
Connect your device to the PC via the USB data cable.









Open the extracted folder "*NSFiles*" that we have have on the desktop. On an empty space inside the folder, *press shift and right click* and then select "*Open command prompt here*". This will execute a new CMD window which is already cd'ed to the folder's location.
Type in CMD:	


Code:


fastboot oem unlock










You will now receive a message on the screen. Use the volume keys to highlight "*Yes*" and select it using the power button.









Your bootloader is now unlocked.









Highlight and select "_*Reboot*_" to reboot your device.
You have successfully unlocked your Nexus S bootloader.

* Installing Custom Recovery*
Reboot your phone into bootloader mode by pressing *volume up + power buttons* altogether.
Connect it to the PC via USB data cable.









While in the "*NSFiles*" folder on your desktop,* press shift + right click* on an empty space and go to "*Open command promopt here*". This will execute a command window which is already cd'ed to your current location.
To Install ClockworkMod touch 6.0.1.0
Type in CMD:



Code:


fastboot flash recovery CWM-T.img










To Install ClockworkMod non-touch 6.0.1.0
Type in CMD:	


Code:


fastboot flash recovery CWM.img










To Install TWRP 2.3.1.0
Type in CMD:	


Code:


fastboot flash recovery TWRP.img










The CMD prompt will indicate when the flashing is complete, it barely takes a few seconds.
Do not exit the bootloader mode, since this is the way to boot into recovery.
Now to boot into your new custom recovery, highlight "*RECOVERY*" and select it using the power button.
For your reference, I am posting screenshots of all the three Recoveries.
























*Rooting the Nexus S*
If you plan to use the stock (factory) ROM, it is preferable to root. Otherwise, all the Custom ROMs out there already have root access.
Download _*CWM-SuperSU-v0.97.zip. *_[Download here]
Power off your device and boot into the bootloader mode by pressing _*volume up + power buttons* _simultaneously until you see the bootloader screen. Highlight"_*RECOVERY*_" using the volume buttons and select it using the power button.
Now, your Nexus S is in recovery mode.
Go to "_*mounts and storage*_" > scroll to the very last and select "_*mount USB storage*_".
This will mount your device's storage to the PC.
Drag the downloaded "_*CWM-SuperSU-v0.97.zip*_" to the root of your storage.
Select "_*unmount*_" to exit the USB storage mode.
Go to "_*install zip from sdcard*_" > "_*choose zip from sdcard*_" > select the "_*CWM-SuperSU-v0.97.zip*_" you placed in the storage and flash it.
Once flashed, select "_*reboot system now*_".
You now have your device rooted. You can officially declare yourself as the true master of your device.
* How to Install a Custom ROM*

Installing a ROM is quiet a simple process, you can say that it is the easiest of all.
First, you need to choose a suitable ROM that meets your requirements.
Once you have chosen, download the ROM's .zip (flash able zip file) as provided by the Author/ Developer .
Also make sure to download specific Gapps and other add-on if provided by the developer himself. [If not, download generic Gapps from here]
Put the downloaded files to your SD storage either by using USB mass storage directly or by mounting USB storage in recovery mode.
Reboot your Nexus S into Recovery mode. Power off your device and boot into the bootloader mode by pressing _*volume up + power buttons* _simultaneously until you see the bootloader screen. Highlight"_*RECOVERY*_" using the volume buttons and select it using the power button.
*Using CWM:*
_*wipe data/factory reset*_.
Go to "_*mounts and storage*_" > "_*format /system*_".
Go to "_*install zip from sdcard*_" > "_*choose zip from sdcard*_" > select your ROM .zip file that you placed in step #6. Flash it.
Gapps are the next to be flashed just after flashing the ROM. So, flash Gapps following the same way as the ROM. further if your are provided any add-on in a flash able zip format you can flash it the same way after flashing the ROM and Gapps successfully.
Once everything has flashed successfully, select "_*reboot system now*_".
*Using TWRP:*
Go to "_*Wipe*_" > "_*System*_" and "_*Factory Reset*_".
Go to "_*Install*_" > choose the ROM .zip file and flash it.
Gapps are the next to be flashed just after flashing the ROM. So, flash Gapps following the same way as the ROM. further if your are provided any add-on in a flash able zip format you can flash it the same way after flashing the ROM and Gapps successfully.
When flashed, go to "_*Reboot*_" > "_*System*_".
Your phone will now boot into the custom ROM. You shall now enjoy the full packed potential of your wonderful Nexus S.
If you have got any questions/ queries or you're stuck anywhere in the mid process, comment here. I will try my best and provide you an helping hand.



> You may also visit the same guide by me at DroidViews.com


----------



## swing4thefence

at the unlock bootloader step:

After I navigate to Yes and press power my device freezes until I reboot the device back to fastboot mode. The command window just shows an elipsis and will continue like that until I unplug or reboot the phone.


----------

